
When Prohibition Works - smacktoward
https://splinternews.com/when-prohibition-works-1823044528
======
jaxtellerSoA
This article makes an incredible, and false leap in logic.

Quaalude was hard/impossible to make at home. The Government prohibited it,
and it has successfully been eradicated. Ergo, we can do the same thing with
guns!!!

FALSE.

The only true bit in this article is that yes it is much easier to grow weed
than it is to manufacture a gun at home. But even still, manufacturing a gun a
home would be a lot easier than making Quaalude. Guns have successfully been
3d printed.

As long as there is a demand for something, there will be a market for it
(weather legal or illegal). The reason Quaalude went away is because there
were other illegal drugs that filled that void (that were cheaper and easier
to make). If there weren't, if people were desperate enough for Quaalude and
willing to pay enough, then someone would have supplied it.

The second major flaw with this "parallel learning" that the author is trying
to do here, is that drugs (specifically Quaalude) are a consumable. You use
it, then it's gone. While guns are more permanent tool that can be used over
and over. So the existing supply will never just be consumed away.

Bottom line, gun prohibition will never work. There will always be demand for
guns in the USA and getting rid the the vast amount of guns already out there
(there more guns than people in the USA) is not remotely feasible.

